
Looking for co-founder/co-worker to build a hybrid of ebay and craigslist - ivan

======
chandrab
How does ebay fit into it? I see the CL part on OLX

------
ivan
This request is closed. Thanks.

------
sharpshoot
so something like olx.com?

~~~
ivan
:) yes something like that

~~~
keiretsu
so what's new?

~~~
ivan
nothing as usually. you can post 10 announcements a day here. nobody wants to
join :) it is as I said, cofounder is needle in haystack.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Picking a co-founder is almost like getting married; go with the wrong person,
and your life will be miserable.

